# Musik zum entspannen



## Lucky.Smile (27. Januar 2009)

Moin zusammen.



Ach war das gerade entspannend. Ich bin mal wieder zur Videothek gefahren um meine ausgeliehenen Filme zurück zu bringen, da kommt auf einmal das Lied "This is A Mans World" im Radio. Zwar von Seal, hört sich aber auch gut an. Auf einmal bin ich ganz entspannt, dass hupen von den Idioten hinter mir, bei denen man bei gelb schon den vierten Gang eingelegt haben muss, hat mich gar nicht mehr interessiert. 

So entspannt war ich schon lange nicht mehr. Da ich mir angewöhnen will immer so entspannt und ruhig zu fahren, suche ich nun Lieder bei denen dies möglich ist. Soll kein Hardcore von sonstwas oder Gut-Laune-Musik sein, sondern einfach welche bei der man sich ganz doll beruhigen kann 

Hier einmal die richtige Version:

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eUYoZFlOxds&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eUYoZFlOxds&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>*​


----------



## Tenshou (12. Februar 2011)

Von Nightwish - Sleeping Sun
ist auch sehr entspannend.

YouTube - Nightwish - Sleeping Sun


----------



## SuRReal (12. Februar 2011)

George Winston - Canon in D
Ist ne variation von Pachelbel...allgemein bekannt
Wenn du drauf stehst: Joy, Sea, Longing love & February Sea sind ziemlich chillige songs vom selben Interpret
Lg


----------



## schlachtvieh (12. Februar 2011)

kann nur isan oder kammerflimmer kollektiv  empfehlen   hier mal ein link ist eine gute chiller mukke
YouTube - Isan - Cathart 
YouTube - Kammerflimmer Kollektief - Lichterloh


----------



## taks (12. Februar 2011)

Feeder - Tumble And Fall


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_Us84hcarY


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byh1SCi89IM&NR=1


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Februar 2011)

Also ich entspanne dabei:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b__QUizre-0


----------



## Rinkadink (17. Februar 2011)

YouTube - Boris Brejcha - Sunset


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2011)

Ich kann gut bei instrumentaler elektronischer Musik entspannen zB 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj3lcJQSGpw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZCM_wnFjCM 


Aber auch bei "keltisch" anmutender Mittelalterlichen Musik mit Frauengesang wie zB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-AE50otuVA


----------



## HolySh!t (17. Februar 2011)

YouTube - Mt Eden Dubstep - Still Alive
YouTube - Mt Eden Dubstep - Sarah McLachlan: Silence

Gänsehaut pur.


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Februar 2011)

Zur Zeit kann ich gut bei James Blake - Limit To Your Love chillen ^^Mega Song Dub 4 Ever
Youtube Link:YouTube - James Blake - Limit To Your Love


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (17. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA


----------



## PEG96 (18. Februar 2011)

ja, mstrfreaks song is geil, ich meine, dass nen amerikanischer moderator meint das die bis auf 10hz runtergehen, die bässe.
viele beatles songs sind auch gut.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhbNe6mT-cQ


----------



## The_Rock (19. Februar 2011)

Zwar instrumental, aber megaentspannend 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_Gnkexngq4


----------



## blaidd (19. Februar 2011)

Leonard Cohen find ich richtig gut...


Leonard Cohen - Boogie Street


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQuYUO8t7Sc


----------



## Mr JK (20. Februar 2011)

Seventh day slumber - Everyday Saturday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqz3XYGQHwY


----------



## das_wesen (21. Februar 2011)

YouTube - P.R. Kantate - Winter (der Winter Ist.. )
YouTube - Urban Exploring: Michigan Central Station
YouTube - ASD - Hey du


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (22. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn9MyuJbR-Q


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Februar 2011)

Jeder hat seine eigene enstpann Musik bis jetzt ist nur dubstep dabei da ich das doch sehr cool finde. Ich finde zu raggie Musik kann man gut enstpannen. Puh jetzt muss ich erstmal meine Datenbank durchsuchen habe doch sehr schöne Lieder wie z.b. lass samigra negra einfach mal in yt eingeben.

Send from My Samsung Galaxy s


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8wUKIsDnJY 

Reggea - der Rest des Albums is eher Punk.


----------



## RapToX (27. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BhsiaCdWOw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mYIfiQlfaas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fhfYe8p6lJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xmIneUE5x0 

schon jetzt eins der besten alben 2011


----------



## redBull87 (27. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfPM9L4m4I8


----------



## das_wesen (4. März 2011)

YouTube - Kid Alex feat. Ian O'Brien Docker - St Tropez (Groove Rebels Remix)


----------

